# Tummy noises in class! :(



## 18569 (Jan 2, 2006)

I just had to vent here to people who understand...Today in my Spanish class, we were giving presentations. Well, my stomach decided this was the day to make CONSTANT, LOUD noises.







We're not talking about your average gurgle or "I'm hungry" rumbling... this was really weird and it just went on and on and on.







I was so embarrassed... it was very audible while people were giving their presentations and I wanted to just disappear. It went on for two hours. I don't know what caused it... I had breakfast about an hour before class so I know it wasn't hunger. I hope this doesn't become a regular thing!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there,I think we all experience this from time to time. Its annoying and embarrassing. Its probably wind in your stomach or something. Have you tried taking an antispasmodic of some type to help? I take buscopan, but ifyou don't want to take drugs, try taking peppermint oil, or strong mints, or peppermint tea?I hope this helps!Nikki


----------



## 18569 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I do have an antispasmodic which I take sometimes, but I find the the side effects (esp. dry mouth) to be really annoying. But I guess in this sort of situation, the good would outweigh the bad...I do the peppermint stuff a lot, too. In fact, that same morning I had a big cup of peppermint tea! The strong mints are a really good idea, though. They're portable, and I could pop one whenever I would need it without it seeming odd. Think I'll pick some up today.







Thank you, again..!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Good luck! I hope it works!


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I can totally relate to those horrible stomach noises! Especially as a student, having to sit through quiet classrooms I think that is one of the worst aspects of IBS for me. At least I can somewhat control my IBS-D symptoms with medication like Immodium, etc but there really doesn't seem to be any magic pill to curb those stomach noises.I've mentioned this before, but for me what I found to be somewhat effective for me is to develop a routine, regarding what you eat and how long you eat it before class. For me I have found if I eat a package of Pop Tarts (which contains 2 Pop Tarts) and drink a can of Sprite 35 minutes before class, and then allow plenty of time to get up and walk around before class to let things digest and settle, it usually keeps my stomach quiet. Of course this doesn't stop me from sitting hunched over at the edge of my seat trying to "hold in" my stomach to keep it quiet most of the class, but I have had success with it.


----------



## 16704 (May 13, 2006)

I experience long and constant stomach rumbling very often. I've noticed that 1-2 cups of hot tea can make my bowels cease their singing.


----------



## JaneLLe8818 (Sep 7, 2005)

ohhh i've hated when this happenscause people always looked at meor were like.. hungry?and i just smiled and nodded..horribly awkward =[


----------



## 18569 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm sorry so many people have to deal with this stupid effect of IBS.







KCTony, I do something similar with eating on a schedule. I get up really early so I can eat and have everything "settled" before class. That is why I am never again taking a 7 AM class! Although I have no idea how you stomach Pop Tarts and Sprite. Between the fat in the Pop Tarts and the bubbles in the Sprite, I'd be passed out from pain before class even started! I guess everyone's IBS reacts differently to different foods.I just try to remind myself that no one really notices or cares if my stomach is noisy or not. If I can't stop the noises, I can at least try to stop myself from feeling humiliated. Although, my "no one notices" theory was kind of debunked the other day when I was sitting near my mom. She asked "Why is the cat making so much noise in the other room?", to which I replied "That's not the cat... that's my stomch...."


----------



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

"Are you hungry?" Oh, how I remember being asked that a bajillion times. Smile and nod. Smile and nod. Did the same thing. In my head I was calling that person every swear word I could think of. I used to swallow gum...obviously not the best idea but for some reason it did shut it up for a while.


----------



## 23163 (Dec 17, 2005)

You guys have no idea how much I can relate to this devastating problem It effects just about every aspect of my life. I've always enjoyed college and was doing good up until those noises started. I managed to get my Bachelors but am now considering terminating my Masters program bc the stomach gurgles in class are becoming simply too much. I even have to arrange taking tests in different rooms now.


----------

